

Show HN: Side project - ByteRead - herinkc
http://byteread.com/

======
herinkc
Please feel free to give us any comments, advice, or recommendations. We are
willing to improve for the better.

------
QuasiAlon
Cute design. What are the long term goals?

~~~
tandavas
Thank you! We aim to help developers compare and find programming books easier
and faster. We'll be adding more books and categories from time to time. Long
term goal would be to help developers who are in need of source but have no
idea where to grab them. We'd also like to add features that users can
interact with our web more while showing how cool, fun, and magical
programming actually is.

~~~
QuasiAlon
any plans to monetize? and if so how? a secondary market?

